# Vanessa's Journal



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I'm a jounaling freak...this will be my 3rd journal..i have one on two other sites..i think feedback from different people is a great motivator.
Here is a little background
I'm 39..i'll be 40 on new years..i'm 5'2...124.5lbs...3 years ago i weighed 220. I've been running and lifting weights for about...well lets see..two and a half years running about one year lifting..i got serious about it last march.
Last march is when i found my first bodybuilding site and i was hooked.Then i weighed about 140 and was running about 40 miles a week and getting nowhere fast. I learned to cut the cardio and up the lifting..which i did. In three months i was down to 125.
Right now i'm still playing with my workout routine....i like to mix it up...i do a split like this.
Chest/Tri/Shoulder
Back/Bi/Abs...HIIT
Legs
I do each two times a week...
Today i've done my HIIT...i ran half mile @ 5.5 mph then 1 min @ 6mph and 30 secs @ 8-10mph
Later i'll do back/bi/abs..
Hope i have not bored you to death.. 

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Today's Meals*

*MEAL 1*-50g oats,1 scoop protein,3 egg whites,1 fish oil pills,2 tsp creamer
*MEAL 2*-4 egg whites,1 piece ww bread
*MEAL 3*-PWO Shake
*MEAL 4*-2c lettuce,1/2 c rice,2ozs tuna,1c broccoli
*MEAL 5*- 1c cottage cheese,1 scoop protein
*MEAL 6*-50zs salmon,2c broccoli

*TOTAL CALORIES*-1650
*FAT*-22%--41g
*CARBS*-29%--121g
*PROTEIN*-49%--205g

*Water*
62ozs out of 100ozs

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

*A pic*

Hope this comes out


----------



## devildog88 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey Girl, 
I am looking forward to reading your journal.  Going to hit the big 40 this year aye?  Me too!  Feb 10th!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi, Thanks for the welcome... 
I think being 40 is going to be great 

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Today's Workout*

*BACK*

SINGLE ARM ROWS 25.5LB DUMBELL
3X10

HYPEREXTENIONS 20LB
3X8

BENTOVER ROWS 40LB +BAR
3X10

*BI'S*

HAMMER CURLS 25.5LB DUMBELL
3X10

CONCENTRATION CURLS 20LB DUMBELL
3X6

CURLS W/ BARBELL 30LB + BAR
3X5

*HIIT*
5 MIN WARM UP AT 5.5
1 MIN @ 6MPH
30 SECS @ 8-10 MPH
2.50 MILES

Vanessa


----------



## Preacher (Dec 6, 2005)

Is it just me, or do today's 40-year olds look better than
today's 20-year olds ?

In our gym they sure do!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 6, 2005)

Whoa, that's a nice looking arm you got there ! Good work, keep it up


----------



## devildog88 (Dec 6, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Hi, Thanks for the welcome...
> I think being 40 is going to be great
> 
> Vanessa



I will be in the best shape of my life by the time I turn 40.  It is a good feeling to be able to take your shirt off and look better than most 20-30 year olds!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

I know what you mean..when i was 20 i really wasn't into fitness...more into partying ...i do look better now...and feel better too.

Vanessa


----------



## devildog88 (Dec 6, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> I know what you mean..when i was 20 i really wasn't into fitness...more into partying ...i do look better now...and feel better too.
> 
> Vanessa


  Indeed!  Lifting makes you feel better about your self.  I have to admit though I struggle following a strict diet, I like to eat too many things that are bad for you!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh God...me too..i'm a sugar addict...and this is a bad time of year for me...i'm doing good so far but i stay far away from the candy isle at the stores...lol

V


----------



## devildog88 (Dec 6, 2005)

I am not so much sugar but the pasta, and pizza mmmmmmmmmm   must be the Italian in me!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hiya Vanessa!
Wow! that was a great...'loss' you had! Congrats! And the arm pic was awesome!

if I may...on your back workout...u did 2 types of rowing exercises and no pulling...purposely?


CS? so..u have an accent....hhmm....


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

No...see i'm not very good at putting my workouts together so i have a book that i look though and i do what i see...i workout at home...all i have here is a step bench that i can raise up to 10 inches..a barbell...dumbell...a ton of plates..a ball..and a treadmill..thankfully when we move in the spring i'll be able to join a gym..

Vanessa


----------



## devildog88 (Dec 6, 2005)

Are you in South Calorlina?


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Yes...i live in Rock Hill...that about 10 mins. from Charlotte,NC


----------



## devildog88 (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok, SO where are you moving to in the spring?


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm moving to Pinville,NC...i don't want to join a gym here and then have to join another one. I will be moving around April-May.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2005)

You started a journal here once before didn't you??  Your pushing some pretty big weight around...I will be following along!!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh No...i've been found out....lol...yes i did awhile back..and didn't do a very good job keeping it up...i'll do better this time... 

V


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> No...see i'm not very good at putting my workouts together so i have a book that i look though and i do what i see...i workout at home...all i have here is a step bench that i can raise up to 10 inches..a barbell...dumbell...a ton of plates..a ball..and a treadmill..thankfully when we move in the spring i'll be able to join a gym..
> 
> Vanessa


gotcha....can u get a cheap pull up bar that u can put in a door way or something?

Do u work out alone or with husband?
if u have a bar...and cannot do pull-ups yet...u can do hangs. (just hang onto the bar and slowly lower yourself to build up the eccentric side...eventually u will be able to do one..then two and so on...
will give u the nice 'v' taper. (also make the waist look leaner)
If have hubby to spot, have him hold by legs and help just enough to get u up, resist down and repeat...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

post your workouts and we can, as asked, give feedback. There are some really knowledgable people here.
for example:
I would have done your bicep workout in reverse order:
1) bar bell curls = mass builder, using both arms, more strength
2) concentration curls = isolation movement, strictly one arm at time, less weight moved
3) Hammer curls = isolation. Forgive me, I think these are mostly brachialis (sp)

have I mentioned...your pic looks awesome! Great definition!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

No..i workout all alone...very boring...where would i get a pull up bar to put in my doorway..We have a Dicks Sporting Goods store here..or maybe Target..

V


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

I really don't do them in the order i write them..i guess i should..i'm really all over the place with my routine...i know thats bad..i need to be more organized..here is what i usually do
Chest/Tri/ Shoulder...

Chest
Bench Press w/ 25.5lb dumbells
Incline press...25.5lb dumbells
Flyes 25.5lb dbs

Shoulders
Press...25.5lb dbs
Lateral raises..10lb dbs
Shrugs..25.5lb dbs

Tris
Overhead extentions 25.5lb dbs
Kickback..10lbs dbs
Dips...with two chairs..you know...hands on one chair...feet on the other

Back/Bi/Abs

Back
Single arm Rows...25.5lb db
Hyperextention...20lb
bent over BB rows...40lbs +bar

Bi's
Hammer..25.5 dbs
concentration curls 20 dbs
Curls w/ barbell...30lb +bar


Leg/Abs

Front lunges 50lb barbell
deadlifts 50lb barbell
step ups 50lb barbell
plie w/ 25.5 db
kickbacks 25.5lb db

I also do HIIT  three times a week


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

I should also say i do this routine twice a week...is that to much to work each body part twice a week...shuld i just do it once a week..

V


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

that looks pretty good!
Twice is good:
mon and thurs: chest / delts / tris
tues and fri: back / legs / bis

wed and weekends off....

put the dips in front of the other two and that will work!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

When do you think would be the best days for me to do HIIT...or does it really matter..

V


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh by the way...i forgot to thank you for all your help... 

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

anytime!
U might wanna ask around to people who use that...
I think there are threads in the training forum that can help.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome back to journaling, Vanessa.  Good luck with your goals.  Moving sucks, I did that last year.  So many loose ends to tie up and what not.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

two words: garage sale

"EVERYTHING MUST GO!"
easy....


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing...if i don't need it...it does go with me.. 

V


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok i have another question...you all are going to be sick of me very soon  
Do you eat even if you are not hungry..i had my last meal at 3:30..at 5:30 i'm suppose to eat again...i'm just not hungry...should i just leave out this meal and just eat my dinner at 7...thanks...

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

I went to fitday and redid my percents and calories...it really didn't make to much of a difference..

V


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok...one last thing for tonight...i was thinking about taking creatine..what do you all think...would it help me any...

Vanessa


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing...if i don't need it...it does go with me..
> 
> V


Don't forget about Good Will....Huge tax write off.  Bring it all in garbage bags.  They let you fill out your own receipt.  You are moving, there is no way for uncle sam to track it.  I'm not saying be fraudulant, but it is one good opportunity to get some money back from the government at tax time.  Just write down everything you throw in the bags and submit.  You will be very surpised how fast it all adds up.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Also, any money you spend to improve your house for sale is a deduction.  Just keep receipts.  And any expenses you incur while looking for your new place to live (travel, hotel, meals, gas, maps, phone bills, moving company or moving truck rental etc.)  It's all there to write off if an employer is not reimbursing your expenses.  So again, don't be fraudulant, just keep receipts and write it off at tax time.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks...i'll keep that in mind...

V


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Thanks...i'll keep that in mind...
> 
> V


Don't keep it in mind, keep records.  It can be alot of money in the end


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

LOL...with all the stuff i have to get rid of i might can buy a new car.. 

V


----------



## Devlin (Dec 6, 2005)

I just read thru your journal and all I can say is WOW.  Congrats on the considerable weight loss! You are lifting some nice weight there too


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

Good luck with your journal Vanessa.  Good to see some new faces in the journal section lately!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I just read thru your journal and all I can say is WOW.  Congrats on the considerable weight loss! You are lifting some nice weight there too


I meant to say that earlier as well.  Incredible transformation


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> I'm moving to Pinville,NC...i don't want to join a gym here and then have to join another one. I will be moving around April-May.



You can join 24hr with an all club membership, and then move and go to a different 24hr.  Thats what I would do.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Dec 7*

Hi Everyone,
Ok..it's my off day from working out and i hate it..I know your body needs time to rest but i feel like if i don't do something i'll turn into a big marshmellow... ...I think it comes from weighing 220.  Sometimes i still feel like i weigh that ...then i look in a mirror and go...Who the hell is that. I believe thats why i workout so hard...i know what it feels like to have people judge you for the way you look ...not who you are..i'm guilty of it myself..and thats really bad because i've been there..i'll see people when i go out to eat and i'll think ...you don't need to be eating that look how big you are..then i remember...you know that use to be you...i guess it's never ending..
Well i'm off to do my calories...sorry for rambling...i do that sometimes..

Vanessa


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

We all need to ramble sometimes. I know what it feels like too and it's a pretty terrible feeling. Good work with your progress and good luck in the future. Keep working hard and you'll be glad you did when it's all over...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

A 100 lb weight loss?    That's fantastic.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

<burner writing down tips on saving money>
oh...good morning!

Well, if u are gonna look and 'judge' at least you know where they 'are'..as u were there once yourself. However, u made up your mind to make drastic life changes and lookat you now.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> A 100 lb weight loss?    That's fantastic.




Um...not to be a stickler or nothing, but I only count a 95.5 lb loss...  

Well done, indeed, Van.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 7, 2005)

LOL...very funny Pylon ...
I'm hoping by my birthday it will be 100 lbs..but with the hoildays coming up i'll have to wait and see..just to be safe lets just say by the end of January it will be 100lbs... 

V


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

So long as you don't turn into one of those never-thin-enough people, it's good to still have weight goals even after a transformation like that.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Today's Meals*

*MEAL 1*--oats 50g,3 egg whites,1 scoop protein,1tbsp PB,2c coffee,2tsp creamer,fish oil pill,vitamin
*MEAL 2*--4 egg whites,2p WW bread
*MEAL 3*--2c lettuce,2ozs tuna,1c veggie mix
*MEAL 4*--1c cottage cheese,1 scoop protein
*Meal 5*--same as 3
*MEAL 6*60zs chicken breast, 2c veggie mix

*TOTAL CALORIES*--1438
*FAT*--20%...32G
*CARBS*--30%...106G
*PROTEIN*--50%...179G

*WATER*
72ozs out of 100

Vanessa


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

creatine is a lot of fun if your wanting to build some muscle!  I'm taking it now as a matter of fact...I use Universal Storm if you want to look into it, I haven't experienced any bloating, and I've gained 1/2" on my arms


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks ..where did you buy it from...GNC..

V


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

at a store....duh....

(I crack myself up sometimes...)


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> (I crack myself up sometimes...)



Haven't you done enough of cracking up things lately?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm on a roll...

until I can get the $$ to get a new front clip put in, I am gonna get some black zip ties, tap a couple holes and try to hold it together....


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok..Now i'm lost..whats going on... 
V


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok..i've made a decision...i was watching...don't laugh...fear factor last night..and there was this girl on there..she was a fitness competitor..she had a great body...the kind i want..so i know what i have to do...add mass..i know that creatine will help...but what else should i take and also how many more calories will i have to eat..if there is a link or article on here that will help me just tell me where it is...
Thank again for all your help...

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

puruse the health / nutricion area. 
U are gonna have to add cals...drop some cardio...


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ok...so i should not do HIIT anymore...thanks i'll check out that area
Vanessa


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113 That's Jodi's guide to cutting, bulking and maintenance.  It should answer alot of questions.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

I saw the show too, but just the very end.  (I think I know which one you are talking about, though.)  Good goal to have.

So much for making it into the club, though.  That's ok, we'll still let you hang out in the treehouse, if you want.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

You need to find Emma...she is the Queen of Everything  she will help with your diet...

I got the creatine at www.dpsnutrition.net
it's pretty cheap, plus it's 80 servings


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

Now which team are we talking about  ...thanks for all your help everyone..

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Today's Workout*

*Legs*

FRONT LUNGE 25.5LB DBS
3X6

STEP UPS 40LBS + BAR
3X10

PLIE 25.5LB DB
3X10

*SHOULDERS*

PRESS 25.5LB DBS
3X6

LATERAL RAISES 10LB DBS
3X10

SHRUGS 25.5LBS DBS
3X10

*ABS*
OB. CROSSOVER 3X20
FROGS 5LBS  3X15
FIGURE 4  3X20
REVERSE CRUNCH 5LB  3X10

Vanessa


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Ok...so i should not do HIIT anymore...thanks i'll check out that area
> Vanessa



A couple of times a week won't hurt, but keep the sessions brief.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks..i  just do about 20-22 minutes a session.

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Today's Meals*

Tomorrows meals will look better..i wrote to Emma and asked her to help me out..

*M1*--50g oats,1 scoop protein,1tbsp PB,2 egg whites,2c coffee,2tps creamer,fish oil pill, vitamin
*M2*-- 4 egg whites,2p WW bread
*M3*--PWO Shake-2 scoops protein
_Creatine_
*M4*--2c lettuce,2ozs tuna,1c veggies mix
*M5*--126g cottage cheese,1 scoop protein
*M6*--same as 4
*M7*6ozs chicken breast,2c veggie mix,2 fish oil pills

*TOTAL CALORIES*--1720
*FAT*--20%...38g
*CARBS*--33%...138g
*PROTEIN*--47%...201g

*Water*
112 ozs so far today...

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> A couple of times a week won't hurt, but keep the sessions brief.


 
what he said..


take for example: 
marathon runners vs sprinters.
long, steady cardio vs HIT


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm redoing my workouts now..i will only be doing HIIT two days a week..This is going to be hard for me..but i know if i want to gain muscle i have to cut out all the cardio i've been doing...and that was a lot..but i know what i want now..and i've got the right people helping me...thanks again..

V


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2005)

the best time to do HIIT will be after your weights or on your days off from lifting   Which kind of creatine did you get?? Also...I think you should post your measurements so we track your progress better...oh yeah...and pics


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok..i just did my measurements

5'2...weight 122.5
Waist-27in.
Abdomen-at bellybutton-29in
Hips-35in
Thigh-21in
Right Bi-11in

This past April this was measurments

Waist-31
Ab-35
Hips-37.5
Thigh-24
Weight-135

Vanessa...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

Looking Sharp, Vanessa!  I always thought waist was around the navel.  Is it the belt line?


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

See that always confuses me too...
Vanessa


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2005)

your waist and thighs are so tiny!! I'm jealous!!!

I am probably sporting a 30" waist......I just keep trying to tell myself to finish this bulk...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

..and yet u are still oh so hot!
u dont wanna know my waist....I don't even  wanna know that bit of info...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2005)

awww.....you are SO sweet to me burner!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

I aim to please....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Vanessa,
Just read through your journal, congrats on your weight loss, very impressive! 
Good luck with your fitness pursuits, going back to your question about should you eat even if your not hungry and you're due for a meal... YES, if your trying to gain mass EAT! 
I'm currently eating 8 meals a day, every two hours... but then I am never NOT hungry.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks, BC...i will... 

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Vanessa,
> Just read through your journal, congrats on your weight loss, very impressive!
> Good luck with your fitness pursuits, going back to your question about should you eat even if your not hungry and you're due for a meal... YES, if your trying to gain mass EAT!
> I'm currently eating 8 meals a day, every two hours... but then I am never NOT hungry.


 
just so u know BC...I'm gonna get u cloned..so I can have a BC of my own...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u dont wanna know my waist....I don't even  wanna know that bit of info...



So you're saying you could moonlight as a Santa and wouldn't need any extra padding?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

u are correct, sir! Just get the wig and faking beard...and...voila!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> just so u know BC...I'm gonna get u cloned..so I can have a BC of my own...


Wait til after the surgery, Burner.  Then, clone 2.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2005)

That's awesome you lost so much fat Vanessa.  You did yourself a huge favor.  Your heart will thank you down the line for that one.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Vanessa! 

Ok... So you want to gain some muscle! Right! Well, looking at your diet you are doing a few things right - but there are certainly things that could be improved!

You want your primary energy sources to be carbs and fats. Protein is the 'least best' (like my grammer there!  ) source of energy.. It takes more energy to convert protein to energy that it does for carbs and fats.

Sure - you need protein to gain muscle - but not as much as everyone thinks. 

I usually suggest about 1.25 per total body weight with up to 1.5g being ok too... But more than this is not needed. So at 122 pounds you want about 150-180g protein. Instead use the calories to get carbs and fats which are going to be more helpful... 

Also - I would think that, unless you are really inactive, 1700 cals is not going to be enough (this is probably just around maintainence... even a little lower than maintainence)...

So you are going to have to increase this... You could start here, and every 2 weeks add some calories until you start to gain slowly and steadily. I would aim for about 1 pound every 2-3 weeks. More than this, for a female, is not usually a good thing (we gain a higher % of fat when we gain weight fast... Damn lack of testosterone  ).

Start by adding some carbs in (try to have some of these in each meal - especially before and after your training) and some fats in too most meals too (but not immediately after training in your PWO shake... and if you train soon after eating you will want to take it out of your pre-workout meal as well). At your weight you want a minimum of about 36g a day - so you are right on the cusp of getting too little).

Lastly - don't forget the healthy stuff!! Vegetables and fruits should still be a part of your diet! They offer too many benefits to be excluded.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Ok..i just did my measurements
> 
> 5'2...weight 122.5
> Waist-27in.
> ...




  Great progress!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> we gain a higher % of fat when we gain weight fast... Damn lack of testosterone




Woooo!  Testosterone rules!  Wooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 9, 2005)

Fat sucks   

V


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Meals*

I think maybe my carbs are to high for the day...what do you all think...this is how my meals came out for the day

*M1*--52g oats,1 scoop protein,2 egg whites.1tbsp PB,1 fish oil pill, 2tsp creamer,vitamin
*M2*--3 egg whites, 2 p WW bread, 1 fis oil pill
_1/2 scoop Creatine_
*M3*--PWO Shake
_1/2 scoop Creatine_
*M4*--110g red potatoe,2.18ozs salmom,2c lettuce,1tbsp dressing,1tsp flaxseed
*M5*--126g cottage cheese,1 scoop protein
*M6*--116g potatoe,2ozs tuna,2c lettuce,1tbsp dressing,1 tsp flaxseed
*M7*---6ozs chicken,2c broccoli

*TOTAL CALORIES*--1776
*FAT*--20%...356 Calories...40g
*CARBS*--39%...698 Calories...175G
*PROTEIN*--41%...728 Calories...182g

So how does that look for today...

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 9, 2005)

About my workouts...
If i'm trying to gain mass should i be lifting heavier weights and doing less reps?
V


----------



## BritChick (Dec 9, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> About my workouts...
> If i'm trying to gain mass should i be lifting heavier weights and doing less reps?
> V



8 - 12 rep range for hypertrophy, I usually try to incorporate some lower reps - 6's too for strength gains as well as mass.

Oh, and I don't think your carbs are too high, not for putting on some mass, I'd probably even up them a bit myself.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks BC...i was kind of freaking about that..

V


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Today's Workout*

Man i'm feeling it today...i upped a few of my weights..i've listed my routine in the order i did it..let me know if i should move anything around. 

*CHEST/TRI'S*

PUSHUPS ON TOES
2X13
2X10   

DIPS
4X12

BENCH PRESS
40+BAR  8 REPS
50+BAR  3X6

OVERHEAD TRI EXTENTION
25.5 DB 8 REPS
34.5 DB 4 REPS
29.5 DB 2X6

FLYES 25.5 DBS
4X6

KICKBACKS 10 DBS
4X10

*HIIT*
20 mins
5 min warm up
5.5 mph
15 min intervals 1 min @ 6mph...30 sec @ 9-10 mph

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Wait til after the surgery, Burner. Then, clone 2.


 
u are a wise man, sir...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> 8 - 12 rep range for hypertrophy, I usually try to incorporate some lower reps - 6's too for strength gains as well as mass.
> 
> Oh, and I don't think your carbs are too high, not for putting on some mass, I'd probably even up them a bit myself.


what she said!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes, 6-12 reps, but it varies from person to person.  Experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Today's Calories*

I went ahead and did my calories for tomorrow since the weekends around here are crazy with everybody home...thats why i love the weekday..it's my alone time  

Total Calories-1860
Fat-20%...356 calories...40g
Carbs-43%...787 calories...197g
Protein-37%...678 calories...169g

It's going to take awhile for me to get use to my carbs being so high...but i will..

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 9, 2005)

I think i should have put tomorrows calories on the post above this one...   Oh well

V


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

glad you found Emma to help you out!!   which creatine did you get?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 9, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Total Calories-1860
> Fat-20%...356 calories...40g
> Carbs-43%...787 calories...197g
> Protein-37%...678 calories...169g




Looking better Vanessa!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Dec.12*

Thank god the weekeds over  it always so crazy around here. I did good..stayed within my calories and had a good cheat meal on Sunday. The only bad thing was i didn't get enough water yesterday. Today is HIIT,Chest/Tri day..i'm going to try a few new excersises ..thanks again for all your help.. 

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Saturday's Workout*

* LEGS/ SHOULDER/ABS*

*LEGS*

SQUATS 25.5LBS DBS
2X6
2X8

DEADLIFTS 25.5LBS DBS
4X8

KICKBACKS 25.5LBS DBS
4X10

*SHOULDERS*

FRONT RAISES 10LBS DBS
1X8
3X10

SHOULDER PRESS 25.5LBS DBS
1X8
3X6

LATERAL RAISES 10LB DBS
4X10

*ABS*

AB TWIST 10LB BALL-- 3X20
SIDE CRUNCH--3X20
FROG 5LB BALL--3X10
SCISSORS 10LB WEIGHT 3X10

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Today's Workout/Chest/Tri's*

*pushups*
2x12
2x10

*kickback 10lb Dbs*
4x10

*incline Press 25.5lb Dbs*
1x6
3x8

*bench Dips*
4x12

*flyes 25.5lb Dbs*
2x6
2x8

*e-z Curl Bar Close Grip Press 30lbs + Bar*
1x8
3x6


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Today's Meals*

*M1*--72g oats,1 scoop protein,1tbsp PB,2 egg whites, 1 fish oil pill, vitamin,2 c coffee, 2tsp creamer
*M2*-3 egg whites,2p WW bread
_Creatine_
*M3*--PWO Shake
_Creatine_
*M4*--1/2c brown rice,1c broccoli mix,2c lettuce,2ozs tuna, 1tbsp dressing,1 fish oil pill
*M5*-126g cottage cheese,1 scoop protein, 1 granny smith apple
*M6*- 2c lettuce, 2ozs tuna, 1c veggie mix
*M7*- 6ozs chicken breast,2c veggie mix, 2 fish oil pills

*Total Calories*--1914
*Fat*--18%...39g
*Carbs*--43%...205g
*Protein*--39%...185g

*Water*
70ozs out of 100 for today


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

good morning, V!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Cardio*

Just finished HIIT...man i'm sweating 

5 min warm up @ 5.5mph
1 min @6mph
30 sec @ 8.5-10 mph for 15 mins

Hi Burner...hows your day been so far,,,

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

nice and slow...gotta get out of the office and go preview a tri-plex for a possible buyer....
How's you?


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice and slow here too...just the way i like it   

V


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

you ah...umm...hold a sec..I'm having a thought......
ok..I'm good...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Nice and slow here too...just the way i like it
> 
> V


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like your doing great on your workouts/diet!!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks..i  got the creatine that you told me about...it's great....thanks..

V


----------



## grant (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Vanessa..., like that you're upping your carb intake. Nice work(outs) and good luck with your journal and goals!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 12, 2005)

I thought I'd stop in again. You seem to be doing great. Keep up the good work and keep us posted! You're really making some progress with your goals.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Dec.13*

Hi Everyone,
Today is Back/Bi/Abs day..i decided to add a pic of my lower body...it where i need the most work at..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> Today is Back/Bi/Abs day..i decided to add a pic of my lower body...it where i need the most work at..


 
most work?
????????????????????
u silly ass! 
..and u are 40????? Do u realize...you look better than most of the 20 somethings that come to my night club???? U are only a few lbs away from a 6-pack..and that is AMAZING for a woman...u just keep doing what you are doing....(feel free to post more pics..)


----------



## BritChick (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> most work?
> ????????????????????
> u silly ass!
> ..and u are 40????? Do u realize...you look better than most of the 20 somethings that come to my night club???? U are only a few lbs away from a 6-pack..and that is AMAZING for a woman...u just keep doing what you are doing....(feel free to post more pics..)



What he said!!!
Lower body looks pretty freaking great to me, good work!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

there ya go.....there's 2 people that want more pics..


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 13, 2005)

See i knew there was a reason that this is my favorite board to come too  ...thanks..you all have really made me feel good today..

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

..and I have not even used my hands....damn I'm good...


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Today's Workout..Back/Bi/Abs*

*BENT OVER BB ROWS 50LB +BAR*
4X6

*DB CURLS 20LB*
4X6

*REVERSE CURL 20LB +BAR*
4X6

*DB ROWS 30.5 LBS*
1X8
3X6

*DB PULLOVERS 20LB*
1X8
3X6

*HAMMER CURLS 25.5LB DBS*
4X6

*ABS*
_OB CROSSOVER_--3X20
_FROGS 10 WEIGHT_--3X10
_SIDE CRUNCH_--3X20
_AB TWIST 10LB WEIGHT_--3X20

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

did I see this right? basically 1 ex. for back and 3 for bis?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

damn girl! and you are only 122 pounds?? It's all muscle! You have now made me and half the women my age ashamed of ouselves...


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Today's Meals*

*M1*-50g oats,1 scoop protein,1tbsp pb,3 egg whites,fish oil pill,vitamin,2c coffee,2tsp creamer
*M2*-3 egg whites,2p WW bread
_Creatine_
*M3*-PWO Shake-1 scoop protein
_Creatine_
*M4*-1/2c rice,2ozs salmon,2c lettuce,1c broccoli,1 fish oil pill
*M5*-124g cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein,1 orange
*M6*--2ozs salmon,2c lettuce,1c veggie mix
*M7*--6ozs chicken breast,2c broccoli

*Total Calories*--1793
*Fat*--20%..38g
*Carbs*--39%...173g
*Protein*--41%...181g

*Water*--88ozs/100ozs

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner,
I thought i did do three for my back...was i wrong
Bent over BB rows
DB Pullovers
DB rows
I'm looking into getting a bar so i can do pull ups

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

ooops...u are right...I take the 'doh!' award today!

WAHOO! Get the bar! YEAH!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

I think Burner is still concentrating on the picture and is not paying attention to the written words.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thats ok..i get that way sometimes too 

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I think Burner is still concentrating on the picture and is not paying attention to the written words.


hhmmm...wha???


----------



## Pylon (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..and I have not even used my hands....damn I'm good...



Well, not on her, anyway...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

oh that was good Pylon...hehehehehe


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Dec.14*

Good Morning All,
It's a cold one here today. Makes me thankful i don't run outside anymore. Just a few months ago i was running about 5 miles a day.I'm just burnt out on that now. I'd rather lift anyway. Today is Leg/Shoulder day...so i better get moving..  ...you all try and be good..

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> you all try and be good..
> 
> Vanessa


now why did ya have to go and say that.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, not on her, anyway...


hey...I'm the best I've ever had!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

Have a great workout Vanessa.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL...See i thought i said for you all to be good... 

V


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Today's Workout...Legs/Shoulder*

*FRONT LUNGES*
25.5LB DB...3X6
40LBS + BAR..1X8

*STEP UPS*
50LBS +BAR...4X10

*PLIE*
25.5LB DB..4X10


*UPRIGHT ROWS*
40LBS +BAR...4X6

*MILITARY PRESS*
30LBS +BAR..1X8
40LB +BAR..1X7
40LB +BAR..2X6

*LATERAL RAISES*
10LB DB'S...1X8
3X10

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> LOL...See i thought i said for you all to be good...
> 
> V


oh..I am...I'm VERY good....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> *FRONT LUNGES*
> 25.5LB DB...3X6
> 40LBS + BAR..1X8
> 
> ...


nice!  
do u do anything for the posterior delt? Or do u do them on back day?


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 14, 2005)

See Burner i'm really bad about what move works what area..i guess i should read up a bit more..huh...use my internet time a bit better...lol

V


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

u search for midget porn too, eh? 
u know...short films...doesn't take up too much space...



I personally do delts by themselves.
Usual routine is like:
1) mil press of some sort
2) Lateral raise
3) rear lat raise
4) upright rows

**I dont do anything directly for my anterior delt, as I get enough stimulation from inc. bench pressing. I got to a point where I look rounded over. (Too much anterior and not enough posterior.) So, I hit the rears pretty good and leave the fronts to just inc benching. I got that fixed. I will once in a while throw in some fronts for a change up though..but not every workout.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 14, 2005)

AAHHH you know me to well....thanks for the help..

V


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

Any little bit of knowledge I may have that can be passed on...


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Today's Meals*

*m1*
50g oats,1 tbsp pb,1 scoop protein,3 egg whites,1 fish oil pill,vitamin,2c cofee. 2tsp creamer
*m2*
3 egg whites, 2p ww bread
_ creatine_
*m3*
pwo shake..1 scoop protein
_creatine_
*m4*
1/2 c rice,2c lettuce,1c veggie mix,2ozs tuna,1tbsp dressing
*m5*
124g cottage cheese,1 scoop protein,1 apple,1 fish oil pill
*m6*
2c lettuce,1c veggie mix,2ozs tuna
*m7*
6ozs chicken breast,2c veggie mix, 2 fish oil pills

*total caloties*...1896
*fat*...18%...38g
*carbs*...42%...197g
*protein*...40%...186g

*water*
70/100 ozs

Vanessa


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 14, 2005)

wow...that is some heavy weight for step ups!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Dec.15*

Getting a late start today because of the weather. My daughters school had a two hour delay...so i'm off to workout..you all stay warm..  

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Today's Workout/Chest/Tri's/Abs*

*BENCH PRESS 25.5LB DBS*
2X10
2X8

*FLYES 25.5LB DBS*
1X6
3X8

*PUSHUPS ON TOES*
4X12

*OVERHEAD TRI EXTENTIONS 25.5LB DB*
1X8
3X10

*KICKBACKS 10LB DBS*
4X12

*BENCH DIPS*
3X10
1X12

*ABS*
_REVERSE CRUNCH 5LB BALL_--3X10
_BICYCLES_--3X15
_FIGURE 4 CRUNCH_--3X20
_AB TWIST 5LB WEIGHTS_--3X20

Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Today's Meals*

My meals are a bit off today since i trained late

*M1*-50g oats,1tbsp pb,1scoop protein,3 egg whites,1 fish oil pill
*M2*-3 egg whites, 2p ww bread
*M3*-Protein Shake-1 scoop
_Creatine_
*M4*-PWO Shake-1 scoop
_Creatine_
*M5*-1/2 c rice,4ozs tune, 1c veggie mix
*M6*-124g cottage cheese,1 scoop protein
*M7*-5ozs salmon,2c veggie mix

*Total Calories*--1789
*Fat*--24%...47g...a bit high today
*Carbs*--34%...151g
*Protein*--43%...190g

*Water*--60/100ozs

Vanessa


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

I see a lot of consistency in here.  Way to stick to it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> *BENCH PRESS 25.5LB DBS*
> 2X10
> 2X8
> 
> ...


hey!
AWESOME workout!!!  
If u put the execises in order in which u did them...may I sugest  u put the dips before the kickbacks? Kick backs are an isolation and finishing exercise...other than that....VERY hubba hubba!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Dec.16...Friday*

Well once again school was on a two hour delay...but i was smart..i got up at my regular time and and worked out before i took her to school..so i'm on plan for today...

*BACK/BI/ABS*

*HYPEREXTENTION 20LBS*
3X10

*HAMMERS*
25.5LBS DBS...1X10
28LB DBS...2X8

*DB ROWS 28LB DB*
3X10

*DB CURLS 20.5LB DBS*
3X5

*BARBELL ROWS 30LBS +BAR*
3X10

*CONCENTRTION CURLS 20LB DB*
3X8


*ABS*
_AB TWIST_...3X20
_STRAIGHT LEG 5LB DBS_..3X12
_OB. CROSSOVER_...3X20


Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Burner...i'll do that next time..

V


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Today's Meals*

*M1*
50g oats,1tbsp pb,1 scoop protein,3 egg whites,1 fish oil pill,2c coffee,2tsp creamer
_Creatine_
*M2*
PWO Shake-1 scoop
_Creatine_
*M3*
3 egg whites,2p WW bread
*M4*
1/2c rice,2c lettuce,1tbsp dressing,4ozs tuna,1c veggie mix
*M5*
124g cottage cheese,1 scoop protein,1 orange
*M6*
6ozs chicken breast,2c veggie mix

*Total Calories*--1735
*Fat*--20%....37g
*Carbs*--38%...164g
*Protein*--43%...181g

*Water*---52/100ozs

Vanessa


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 16, 2005)

you train abs every day??


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 16, 2005)

Billie,
I usually do about 4-5 days a week..is that to much..

V


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm far from being the one to hand out advice on weight training.  I usually ask the questions, but from what I've read here at IM, the abs should be treated like any other muscle group with respect to training them.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 17, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Billie,
> I usually do about 4-5 days a week..is that to much..
> 
> V


Too much. 2-3 times a week is plenty (unless you are doing it HIT style - that is, only 1-3 sets per day with low reps).


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks...ok..i train them twice a wee like i do my other body parts..

V


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Today's Workout*

HIIT
5min warm up @ 5.5mph
15 min ...1 min@ 6mph...30 sec @ 9-10 mph
Total 20 min

V


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2005)

Looking good in here, V.  You been weighed lately?  Are you going to join the club before bulking?  We have a really cool secret handshake...


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Today's Meals*

*M1*
50g oats,1tbsp pb,1 scoop protein,2 egg whites,1 fish oil pill, 2c coffee, 2 tsp creamer
*M2*
3 egg whites,2p ww bread
_Creatine_
*M3*
1/2c rice ,2ozs tuna,1c veggie mix
*M4*
124g cottage cheese,1 scoop protein,1 orange
*M5*
2c lettuce,2ozs tuna,1c veggie mix,1tbsp dressing
*M6*
5ozs salmon,2c veggie mix

*Total Calories*----1635
*Fat*---39g
*Carbs*---169g
*Protein*---152g

*Water*
40ozs/100

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Well once again school was on a two hour delay...but i was smart..i got up at my regular time and and worked out before i took her to school..so i'm on plan for today...
> 
> *BACK/BI/ABS*
> 
> ...


NICE!
but...put all back exercises berfore your bis....u wear out the bis before your back..and  u won't get as good a workout on a major and compoud group


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Dec.18*

Hi Everyone...
Today is Leg/Shoulder day...
Burner...thanks for the info...i'll be sure and do that next time..

Vanessa


----------



## BritChick (Dec 18, 2005)

Good morning.
Looking good in here.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Today's Workout*

Leg/Shoulders

Squats 40lb + bar
3x10

Good Mornings  40lb + bar
1x10
2x8

Floor Hip Extentions 20 DB
3x10

Kickbacks  25.5lb DB
1x10
2x12


Side Laying Lateral Raises 10lb DB
3x6...first time i ever did these..they are harder than they look

DB Press  
20lb x12
25.5 x6
25.5 x6

One Dumbbell Front Raise  20.5
3x8

Bent over Lateral Raise 10lb Db
3x10


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well today was weigh in day....i'm at 124..so up the scale i go....lol..ok Pylon...i'll join the club...whats the handshake.. 

V


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Well today was weigh in day....i'm at 124..so up the scale i go....lol..ok Pylon...i'll join the club...whats the handshake..
> 
> V



Sorry, can't just tell you.  You have to get to the 100lb mark, including pics, before you learn it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 18, 2005)

ooohh...that sounds like a challenge!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

what...the hand shake?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sorry, can't just tell you.  You have to get to the 100lb mark, including pics, before you learn it.


Speaking of pics, werent' you supposed to post some when you hit your milestone?  Did I miss those?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

nope...we are waiting...patiently...
are the posted  yet?

How about...now?

now?

there yet?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Speaking of pics, werent' you supposed to post some when you hit your milestone?  Did I miss those?






			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> nope...we are waiting...patiently...
> are the posted yet?
> 
> How about...now?
> ...



Oh....um....yeah....well, um, I, uh.....yeah.  I'll work on that.  Sorry.  Just plain forgot.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

wha....u are gonna post pics of Vanessa?
hhmm...something seems a little hinky around here.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

hey! uh...hello? ANybody here? ANybody at all? <echo...echo...>


----------



## ZECH (Jan 4, 2006)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> Today is Back/Bi/Abs day..i decided to add a pic of my lower body...it where i need the most work at..


Looking awesome!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

she did.....she's been MIA for about 3 weeks now....
VA-NE-SS-AAAA!!!!!
Ollie, ollie, oxen free!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

Anybody seen her on the boards??


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 8, 2006)

It's kind of like flushing a goldfish down the toilet.  Sad, but the memories remain.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

that's funny right there. I don't care who you are!


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 2, 2008)

*I agree fat does but turn it into muscle and improve your looks faster*

Burning fat is probably a body builders biggest challenge....fortunately their are many fat burners out here to assist you in that area.....although the fat burner you may find could hurt you in the long run...burning fat naturally can be done im here to help all improve their fat burning needs naturally check me out  pm me ...talk soon ... lol


----------

